# What do you do?



## beuffer420 (Sep 10, 2013)

K so its the bottom of the 7th there's a runner on second 1out. Your the batter, where are you gonna hit the ball for a quality at bat? I guess what's your objective at this point?


----------



## greenlikemoney (Sep 10, 2013)

Personally, I'm driving a pitch deep to right center, right over Manny Sanguillens BBQ stand and splashing down in the Allegheny. But that's just me.


----------



## Nice Ol Bud (Sep 10, 2013)

Depends if I hit the ball or not.


----------



## beuffer420 (Sep 10, 2013)

greenlikemoney said:


> Personally, I'm driving a pitch deep to right center, right over Manny Sanguillens BBQ stand and splashing down in the Allegheny. But that's just me.


That would def qualify as a quality at bat for sure good answer. In that situation your trying to allow the runner to get from second to home ideally so right field is the farthest throw to make any move on the runner. Could sac fly but really has to be put in the right spot.


----------



## beuffer420 (Sep 10, 2013)

Here's another just for shits and giggles I guess. 

Runners on the corners (1st & 2nd) winning run is at third little ground ball hit to second no outs. Your the second baseman what's your play? There's no outs.


----------

